

What one engineer learned when he stopped taking photos and started drawing - taneem
http://www.fastcompany.com/3036378/my-creative-life/slowgrams-what-one-silicon-valley-engineer-learned-when-he-stopped-taking-p

======
zeruch
This is quite cool. I actually have worked from the opposite in that I've
started taking more photos as reference for future drawings and paintings,
which in some ways has reinvigorated my tendency towards inspiration from
mundane objects and events.

